# [SOLVED] Blue screen/bart PE/erunt



## joslin (Aug 31, 2006)

What a great combination. It brought the PC running win XP back to life - but - the window is showing - "the patch pkg could not be opened" trying to uninstall office 2000. This problem was the result of trying to install office 2007 before uninstalling office 2000 - i think. I tried to install/uninstall 2000 but the installer comes up with the same mess. The initial blue screen mess was - "security account manager initialization device attached to system is not functioning" or something close to it - error was isass.exe sys , Oxc000000l. Another error was - olmapl32.dll. Comments please.


----------



## joslin (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: Blue screen/bart PE/erunt*

I just found the Windows installer clenup utility and will try that program.


----------



## joslin (Aug 31, 2006)

That did it.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Glad to hear you got it resolved. For future reference, Description of the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility.


----------

